# Chicken and AuGratin Potatoes



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

Seasoned split chicken breasts with plain old Season All and made some AuGratin Potatoes.  Cooked everything at 400* for about 30 minutes.  The potatoes were incredible, they had just a very small subtle smoke flavor.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 19, 2007)

See what you did, now I am hungry.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 19, 2007)

How about you pony up with the recipe for the taters there Larry. They sure looked tasty!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> How about you pony up with the recipe for the taters there Larry. They sure looked tasty!



Very easy Chris, open up two boxes of Betty Crocker AuGratin Potatoes, mix per the directions and cook!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":13epykpp]How about you pony up with the recipe for the taters there Larry. They sure looked tasty!



Very easy Chris, open up two boxes of Betty Crocker AuGratin Potatoes, mix per the directions and cook!   [/quote:13epykpp]
Hokey smokes.  :roll:


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 19, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":qwac0k00]How about you pony up with the recipe for the taters there Larry. They sure looked tasty!



Very easy Chris, open up two boxes of Betty Crocker AuGratin Potatoes, mix per the directions and cook!   [/quote:qwac0k00]

Hey larry looks fine guy, I like to mix 1 box augratin with 1 box scalloped,
Just a little tip from JB


----------



## Bruce B (May 19, 2007)

CHEATER!!!! No, they look great Larry, that Betty Crocker knows how to cook.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 19, 2007)

I bet your oven is getting a nice break


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 19, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1y9bm7nj][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1y9bm7nj]How about you pony up with the recipe for the taters there Larry. They sure looked tasty!



Very easy Chris, open up two boxes of Betty Crocker AuGratin Potatoes, mix per the directions and cook!   [/quote:1y9bm7nj]

Hey larry looks fine guy, I like to mix 1 box augratin with 1 box scalloped,
Just a little tip from JB[/quote:1y9bm7nj]
Good stuff. I do that on catering jobs sometimes. Toss some instant tater flakes in there too. Helps bulk them up good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2007)

Great looking meal except the breast, I'm a thigh man ya know!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 19, 2007)

Indeed! Thighs needed here too !     
I'm making General Tso's either tonight or tomorrow (I know not, BBQ, but F'ing good!)

Looks great larry!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 19, 2007)

Larry, you're killing me with those pics.  Better add a lot of hot sauce to those dishes!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 19, 2007)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Larry, you're killing me with those pics. * Better add a lot of hot sauce to those dishes*!



Good point Dallas!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 20, 2007)

great idea about the scalloped potatoes. 

another one to go on my to do list.


----------



## john a (May 20, 2007)

It all looks good me but I do favor the thighs.


----------

